# The Spider thread



## cracksinthepitch (May 6, 2009)

I have love to look at other peoples spiders and maybe this thread could be used as an id tool aswell, as long as Greg checks it out 
So here are some of my pics of wild and captive spiders.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 6, 2009)

some more


----------



## Chris89 (May 6, 2009)

Interesting collection


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 6, 2009)

more


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 6, 2009)

Sorry couldn't resist one of our predatory Green Mantid's.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 6, 2009)

my wife found this little girl in our bathroom.
she stayed in the bugcatcher for 3 days and loves crickets and she does a funny little dance when she makes web.
. 
Attached Thumbnails

 

 

 


its a white tail spider or white tipped spider *Lampona murina* .
there a couple of different species that are common in victoria and im pretty sure this one is L.murina,
actually there are 23 sub species in australa but only these two really make appearances in our homes and have the reputation for necrotic bites..overrated to i think


----------



## bulionz (May 6, 2009)

omg how could u make this thread i **** my self


----------



## Dusty62 (May 6, 2009)

A couple of Brettix's spiders


----------



## SCam (May 6, 2009)

spider


----------



## Thyla (May 6, 2009)

Like to contribute a few of my own photos...


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 6, 2009)

Love the Brushy, one of my favs. Anyone have a pic of a Missulena occatoria,Red headed Mouse spider, awesome looker


----------



## herpkeeper (May 6, 2009)

here's our creepy crawly LOL
P.Sarina


----------



## emerald_taipan (May 7, 2009)

Cracks in the pitch- Good to see another person in the mouse spider fan club. I used to keep occatoria. Had some beautiful females. My favorite spider in the world and as far as I know missulena is an endemic species, true blue Aussie perfection


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 7, 2009)

emerald_taipan said:


> Cracks in the pitch- Good to see another person in the mouse spider fan club. I used to keep occatoria. Had some beautiful females. My favorite spider in the world and as far as I know missulena is an endemic species, true blue Aussie perfection


 Have never seen a live one but would love to
Here's some pics of my redbacks, Stanley the T and my wheel weavers out in the garden


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 7, 2009)

The wheel weavers and the web the next day


----------



## TheDarkRose (May 7, 2009)

i have many pet spiders, including a red back, wolf spider, many huntsmans and a 14cm P.Sarina
heres some pics


----------



## iceman (May 7, 2009)

i found these guy all the time where i go herpin'


----------



## Allies_snakes (May 7, 2009)

here are a couple of locals from my house in Tweed a few years ago. The huntsman used to pop up everywhere, he was the size of a butter plate. When he died I found him on my computer chair, needless to say, scared the crap out of me!

The golden orb kept the mozzies and ants at bay and had a nice nest of babies hatch.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 7, 2009)

Awesome pics people. Any idea what species it is Iceman?
Love the Huntsie spiderlings Dark Rose.Very impressive Allies


----------



## iceman (May 7, 2009)

cracksinthepitch, only know where i found them is all sorry.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 7, 2009)

Sorry couldn't resist posting this one, Green Mantid close up


----------



## DanTheMan (May 7, 2009)

iceman said:


> i found these guy all the time where i go herpin'



Lucky bastard! Gotta go tropical soon...
Would love to see those while out night driving.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 7, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Lucky bastard! Gotta go tropical soon...
> Would love to see those while out night driving.


 Dibs on the passenger seat Dan, can u pic me up from melb on the way?


----------



## redbellybite (May 7, 2009)




----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 7, 2009)

Awesome RBB, looks like a wolfy, great shots


----------



## redbellybite (May 7, 2009)

I dont know what it was ,but I was trying to be brave ...am totally Shhhhhhhhhht scared of spiders..but wanna really try to get over my fear of them ..so I started out with a little spider


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 8, 2009)

RBB you should start off holding a Daddy Long Legs or small jumping spider(brown) and work up from there. My 5 year old daughter loves "Daddy" spiders and brings them to me on a daily basis. i dont let her touch anything else though.


----------



## Selene (May 8, 2009)

Firstly I have never posted a pic so I'm sorry if I do this wrong... now fingers crossed here goes...








This is a rainforest golden orb spider (I think) We get them here around the yard quite alot, this one made it's web over the bbq outside in the undercover area, we were on cyclone watch and it had been raining heavily for weeks so I never had the heart to make her move. She ended up staying for about 2 weeks before dissapearing.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 8, 2009)

Wicked Selene, great shots.
Here's todays shots while gardening. once again found this wolfy like spider that i cannot identify and a wheel weaver that ran away from me then hid , very funny to watch


----------



## Kurto (May 8, 2009)

You people have serious issues!! Now wheres my boot!


----------



## redbellybite (May 8, 2009)

Selene we get them here too ...they freak me out ....I am ok at handling daddys and jumping spiders...but the bigger they get ...the hairier they are ...it becomes a night mare


----------



## MrsDragonLady (May 8, 2009)

Just wanted to share these photos that I took recently


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 8, 2009)

Nice wheel weaver ,has the dorsal stripe of a transmarina.


----------



## MrsDragonLady (May 8, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Nice wheel weaver ,has the dorsal stripe of a transmarina.


 
Thanks for the info cracksinthepitch 

I had been trying to find ones similar on Google

using your magic word 'transmarina' I found this link:

http://www.usq.edu.au/spider/find/spiders/105.htm

and there was the stripe...


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 9, 2009)

So does anyone know what this one might be? a wolfy, nursery web???


----------



## australia09 (May 9, 2009)

very nice, do you like spiders? i love them to bits every time i see someone go to kill them i rush over and save it no matter what species!
p.s is it true daddy long leg spiders are highly venomous, but they cant penetrate the human skin? i would like to see one eat a cricket!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 9, 2009)

australia09 said:


> very nice, do you like spiders? i love them to bits every time i see someone go to kill them i rush over and save it no matter what species!
> p.s is it true daddy long leg spiders are highly venomous, but they cant penetrate the human skin? i would like to see one eat a cricket!


 We would have to ask Greg Byland. Most books state this fact about them but then some say it is myth so i dont know


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 9, 2009)

Scanned some old pics of Lord Howe Island Golden Orb and Cave spiders In Tasmania(KIng Solomons Mine).


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 10, 2009)

Here's my St Andrews Cross, and a wheel weaver vs a dragon fly


----------



## Selene (May 10, 2009)

I found another spider for you, this was taken camping up in The Misty Mountains I don't know what this spider is... I think a type of crab spider???


----------



## DanTheMan (May 10, 2009)

Nearly walked through this guys web while herping






Unfortunately this guy was dead, thanks to mum getting the house sprayed


----------



## MrsDragonLady (May 10, 2009)

Selene said:


> I found another spider for you, this was taken camping up in The Misty Mountains I don't know what this spider is... I think a type of crab spider??? /QUOTE]
> 
> Such a pretty jewel of a spider - I couldn't resist trying to find out more about it on Google
> 
> ...


----------



## MrsDragonLady (May 10, 2009)

This link has a lot of really beautiful spiders:

http://fiveprime.org/hivemind/Tags/orb,weaver

some of you may have already seen it.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 10, 2009)

MrsDragonLady said:


> This link has a lot of really beautiful spiders:
> 
> http://fiveprime.org/hivemind/Tags/orb,weaver
> 
> some of you may have already seen it.


nice find good site for pics.
Here is some of my golden Orb and her nest site


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 10, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Nearly walked through this guys web while herping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bugger, would you have done the same thing if she/he was alive Dan


----------



## Thyla (May 10, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Here's my St Andrews Cross, and a wheel weaver vs a dragon fly


 Stunning St. Andrew cross colouration! Where abouts is it from?


----------



## DanTheMan (May 10, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Bugger, would you have done the same thing if she/he was alive Dan



Probably not haha. Although I love spiders, huntsman run up your arms too fast, too often they have disappeared down my shirt or up my pants, feels horrible and scares the crap out of me!


----------



## delljosh01 (May 11, 2009)

this is an orb weaver we found .


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 11, 2009)

Thyla said:


> Stunning St. Andrew cross colouration! Where abouts is it from?


 This one was in my front garden in west of Melb, only lasted Half a season, i was spewing when it disappeared


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 11, 2009)

Couple more


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 12, 2009)

delljosh01 said:


> this is an orb weaver we found .


 Wow did you notice the small male in this pic, best example of sexual dimorphism ever.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 12, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Wow did you notice the small male in this pic, best example of sexual dimorphism ever.


I knew the male was smaller but i didnt think it was that small.
Thanks for pointing that one out.
Cheers cracks


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 13, 2009)

Not really much for her to eat aye Baz. Was reading recently that some male spiders escape after mating and mate with other females, but they lose their will to eat and eventually die of Starvation/malnourishment.


----------



## getarealdog (May 13, 2009)

*Spider Pics*

Couple of Run-of-the-Mill Spiders!


----------



## Radar (May 13, 2009)

LOL, might want to hop into your flame suit mate.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 13, 2009)

getarealdog said:


> Couple of Run-of-the-Mill Spiders!


 

Yeah just run of the mill Exotic stuff there:shock::shock::shock:
Im presuming just for the sake of it they they are pics from say Mexico and i love them.


----------



## getarealdog (May 13, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Yeah just run of the mill Exotic stuff there:shock::shock::shock:
> Im presuming just for the sake of it they they are pics from say Mexico and i love them.


 Yeah if Mexico starts with a A!:lol:


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 13, 2009)

getarealdog said:


> Yeah if Mexico starts with a A!:lol:


 Oh i was close then, America....lol


----------



## getarealdog (May 13, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Oh i was close then, America....lol


 I'll pay that! some more pics Aphonopelma Chalcodes, Citharischius Crawshayi,Brachypelma Vagans or so I'm told:lol:


----------



## Radar (May 13, 2009)

Great pics, your friends in america got any others they care to share?


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 13, 2009)

Wow that second pics, how velvety the Tarsus is, great looking T's.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 15, 2009)

Wow check this one out, from the states.


----------



## getarealdog (May 15, 2009)

*spider*

Aphonopelma Seemanni I Believe, GROUSE!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 15, 2009)

No idea , here's another or three.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 21, 2009)

Thought i would update with a few pics of my Kotzmans


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Aug 20, 2009)

My little Dwarf tropix and Kotzmans


----------



## aussie.snakes (Aug 20, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Wow did you notice the small male in this pic, best example of sexual dimorphism ever.


 
Yeh, the female golden orb spiders are some of the largest you get around where I live and yet the males are some of the smallest. Also if you look at a golden orb spider web you can usually see a heap of quick-silver spiders. They eat all the food that is too small for the huge orb spider.

These webs are like a spider community.


----------



## murry (Aug 20, 2009)

Here is a huntsman i found out near the aviaries the other night dining on a earwig


----------

